# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Radfahren nach der OP

## DerJupi

Meine Prostata wurde am 29.1.2018 entfernt (ich habe darüber berichtet). Ich habe die AHB hinter mir, trainiere täglich die Beckenbodenmuskulatur und verliere nur noch wenige Tropfen in 24 Stunden. Ohne eine dünne Vorlage geht also noch nichts. Am 8.5. hatte ich den Termin zur 1. Nachsorgeuntersuchung. Das wichtigste Ergebnis: Der PSA-Wert liegt unter der Nachweisgrenze. 

Seit 9.5. bin ich wieder im Training. Ich trainiere inzwischen jeweils 2-3 Stunden intensiv an vier bis fünf Tagen in der Woche in einem guten Fitness-Center. 
Zum Abschluss jeden Trainings möchte ich gern eine Stunde radfahren. Aber ich kann mich einfach nicht an diese Sitzräder gewöhnen. Heute brennt mir wieder der Hintern und das brachte mich auf die Idee, hier einmal nachzufragen, wie ihr das mit dem Radfahren haltet: Kann ich nicht ein-zwei Stunden auf einem normalen Fitness-Rad strampeln? Die  Räder haben einen breiten Sattel mit einer tiefen "Einkerbung" zur  Dammentlastung in der Mitte. Ich hab mich heute mal überwunden, habe mich draufgesetzt und eine Minute gestrampelt. Ich habe dabei kein Druck- oder ein anderes unangenehmes Gefühl empfunden. 
 Vor der OP bin ich immer nur mit einem Triathlon-Rad gefahren. Mir ist schon klar, dass die schmalen Rennsättel für mich wohl nicht mehr in Frage kommen. Aber über die Produktgruppe der "SQlab-Sättel" oder ähnliche, will ich mir (jetzt noch) keine Gedanken machen.  

Ja, ich werde auch den Arzt fragen - aber wie oben geschrieben, bin ich erst im August wieder dort (2. Nachsorgetermin). 

Wie seht ihr das? Würdet ihr nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie auf so einem Sattel fahren, wenns keine spürbaren Beschwerden, wie z.B. Schmerzen, Stechen gibt? Oder fahrt ihr gar auf so einem relativ normalen Sattel? 

Vielen Dank, Franz

----------


## tomaso

Zumindest bei einem Fitness-Rad oder Rennrad würde ich einen "Selle SMP Extra" drauf machen.
Aber eine gute Radlerhose mit Ledereinsatz würde ich auch noch empfehlen. Dann sitzt man wirklich top.

https://www.amazon.de/Selle-SMP-SELL...elle+smp+extra

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Franz,

die gleiche Frage habe ich meinem Operateur nach meiner RPE gestellt. Antwort: "Nach 3-4 Monaten ist in der Regel auch innerlich alles verheilt, und Sie können wieder Rad fahren." Ich fahre ein Trekking-Rad mit dem selben simplen Gel-Sattel wie vor der OP.

Beim folg. Statement lasse ich mich, wenn es gute Argumente dagegen gibt, gern korrigieren, aber ich sehe nach einer RPE keinen guten Grund für die Spezialsättel mit der berühmten "Einkerbung". Die sind nach meinem Verständnis gut und richtig, um den Druck auf die Prostata zu mindern und sind wohl für die meisten, die dieses Organ noch haben, empfehlenswert, aber *nach* RPE, wenn das zu schonende Organ nicht mehr da ist...?

Viel Spaß beim Fahren!

----------


## W. Werner

> Mir ist schon klar, dass die schmalen Rennsättel für mich wohl nicht mehr in Frage kommen.


Wieso nicht? Wie Rastaman schon schrieb  - die Prostata kann nach RPE nicht mehr vom Sattel malträtiert werden und damit das PSA in die Höhe treiben. Wenn's nicht weh tut ... Mir ist jedenfalls nach RPE das Radfahren auf meinem geliebten Brooks schon kein 4 Wochen nach offener RPE leichter gefallen als das Wandern - siehe hier

----------


## buschreiter

> Meine Prostata wurde am 29.1.2018 entfernt (ich habe darüber berichtet). Ich habe die AHB hinter mir, trainiere täglich die Beckenbodenmuskulatur und verliere nur noch wenige Tropfen in 24 Stunden. Ohne eine dünne Vorlage geht also noch nichts. Am 8.5. hatte ich den Termin zur 1. Nachsorgeuntersuchung. Das wichtigste Ergebnis: Der PSA-Wert liegt unter der Nachweisgrenze. 
> 
> Seit 9.5. bin ich wieder im Training. Ich trainiere inzwischen jeweils 2-3 Stunden intensiv an vier bis fünf Tagen in der Woche in einem guten Fitness-Center. 
> Zum Abschluss jeden Trainings möchte ich gern eine Stunde radfahren. Aber ich kann mich einfach nicht an diese Sitzräder gewöhnen. Heute brennt mir wieder der Hintern und das brachte mich auf die Idee, hier einmal nachzufragen, wie ihr das mit dem Radfahren haltet: Kann ich nicht ein-zwei Stunden auf einem normalen Fitness-Rad strampeln? Die  Räder haben einen breiten Sattel mit einer tiefen "Einkerbung" zur  Dammentlastung in der Mitte. Ich hab mich heute mal überwunden, habe mich draufgesetzt und eine Minute gestrampelt. Ich habe dabei kein Druck- oder ein anderes unangenehmes Gefühl empfunden. 
>  Vor der OP bin ich immer nur mit einem Triathlon-Rad gefahren. Mir ist schon klar, dass die schmalen Rennsättel für mich wohl nicht mehr in Frage kommen. Aber über die Produktgruppe der "SQlab-Sättel" oder ähnliche, will ich mir (jetzt noch) keine Gedanken machen.  
> 
> Ja, ich werde auch den Arzt fragen - aber wie oben geschrieben, bin ich erst im August wieder dort (2. Nachsorgetermin). 
> 
> Wie seht ihr das? Würdet ihr nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie auf so einem Sattel fahren, wenns keine spürbaren Beschwerden, wie z.B. Schmerzen, Stechen gibt? Oder fahrt ihr gar auf so einem relativ normalen Sattel? 
> ...


Na ja, die SQlabs als Rennradsättel sind schon gut. Aber nach so gut 3 Monaten gingen auch die Carbonplatten wieder ;-) da passiert mE und nach Meinung meines Uros nix...

----------


## DerJupi

Wunderbar! Ich werde das gleich ausprobieren. Gute Radhosen habe ich und ziehe die mit dem dicksten Polster an. Die habe ich bisher nur einmal ausprobiert - das dicke Polster empfand ich auf langen Touren bisher immer kontraproduktiv. Aber jetzt könnte sich der Kauf ja doch noch rentieren ;-). 
Die Tips mit dem Selle SMP Extra und dem SQlab 611 nehme ich gerne auf und sehe mich um. Bei dem Hinweis auf den Brooks haben mir schon die Sitzhöcker beim Lesen wieder weh getan, weil sie sich wohl an meine wochenlangen und vergeblichen Versuche erinnert haben, sie an den Brooks zu gewöhnen. Das ist "ne harte Nummer", wenn ich das mal so sagen darf - und: Respekt! Natürlich sind das sehr gute Beispiele dafür, was möglich ist und sie nehmen mir die Angst, wieder auf ein normales Rad zu steigen. Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge!

----------


## vaukaa

> Wunderbar! Ich werde das gleich ausprobieren. Gute Radhosen habe ich und ziehe die mit dem dicksten Polster an. Die habe ich bisher nur einmal ausprobiert - das dicke Polster empfand ich auf langen Touren bisher immer kontraproduktiv. Aber jetzt könnte sich der Kauf ja doch noch rentieren ;-). 
> Die Tips mit dem Selle SMP Extra und dem SQlab 611 nehme ich gerne auf und sehe mich um. Bei dem Hinweis auf den Brooks haben mir schon die Sitzhöcker beim Lesen wieder weh getan, weil sie sich wohl an meine wochenlangen und vergeblichen Versuche erinnert haben, sie an den Brooks zu gewöhnen. Das ist "ne harte Nummer", wenn ich das mal so sagen darf - und: Respekt! Natürlich sind das sehr gute Beispiele dafür, was möglich ist und sie nehmen mir die Angst, wieder auf ein normales Rad zu steigen. Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge!


Radfahren mit einem bestimmten Sattel ist- mit oder ohne Prostata- zum großen Teil eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und der Gewöhnung vor einer RPE. Wenn dieselbe stattgefunden hat und wenn die "Heilungszeit"  verstrichen ist, ist es wie vorher: Entweder tut der Hintern weh oder eben nicht. Wenn der Brooks vorher gut war, ist er das jetzt auch, wenn ein SQLab gut war... eben. Leute, macht nicht soviel Gewese um Rad fahren, tut es einfach!

Volker, der seit langem mit großem Vergnügen Rad fährt (mit und ab 2006 ohne Prostata)

----------


## Horst1949

Nachdem mein Brooks sich in 17 Jahren optimal meinem Hintern angepasst hatte, jedoch beide Federn binnen eines halben Jahres brachen, stieg ich vor 2 Jahren auf einen SQLab um, mit dem ich aber auch nach 5000 Km nicht glücklich wurde (im Sommer zu "warm"). Nun bin ich wieder zum Brooks (Modell Flyer) zurück gekehrt und fahre ihn gerade (mit ziemlich dick aufgetragenem Sattelfett von unten) ein. Noch tut der Hintern weh, aber der Sattel "kühlt"...

Ja, Volker, einfach tun, so sehe ich das auch.
LG Horst1949

----------


## buschreiter

> Wunderbar! Ich werde das gleich ausprobieren. Gute Radhosen habe ich und ziehe die mit dem dicksten Polster an. Die habe ich bisher nur einmal ausprobiert - das dicke Polster empfand ich auf langen Touren bisher immer kontraproduktiv. Aber jetzt könnte sich der Kauf ja doch noch rentieren ;-). 
> Die Tips mit dem Selle SMP Extra und dem SQlab 611 nehme ich gerne auf und sehe mich um. Bei dem Hinweis auf den Brooks haben mir schon die Sitzhöcker beim Lesen wieder weh getan, weil sie sich wohl an meine wochenlangen und vergeblichen Versuche erinnert haben, sie an den Brooks zu gewöhnen. Das ist "ne harte Nummer", wenn ich das mal so sagen darf - und: Respekt! Natürlich sind das sehr gute Beispiele dafür, was möglich ist und sie nehmen mir die Angst, wieder auf ein normales Rad zu steigen. Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge!


Hat es denn funktioniert?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

nehmt doch einen Sattel mit Klima bzw. Lüftung, dann wird der Arsch nicht so warm:
https://www.radforum.de/threads/1813...ter-belueftung

Gruss
hartmut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

Brooks ist was für den moralisch gefestigten Randonneur, der das auch so kommunizieren will. SQlab hat mich enttäuscht. Jetzt fahre ich so nen billigen Selle-SMP. Optik: naja. Funktion: YES!

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, - jeder muss seinen individuellen Sattel selber finden.
Er muss nicht teuer sein.
Wir futtern auch vieles von ALDI,
und leben noch! 

Das mit der Klima war natürlich nur als Scherz gedacht.
Damals bei der Bundeswehr hatten wir die Rotärsche auch trimmen müssen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Der Sattel vom Panzer war auch nicht unbedingt bequem.
Vielleicht ist mein Pca in den 1972er Jahren entstanden?!

Gruss 
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Franz,
> 
> die gleiche Frage habe ich meinem Operateur nach meiner RPE gestellt. Antwort: "Nach 3-4 Monaten ist in der Regel auch innerlich alles verheilt, und Sie können wieder Rad fahren." Ich fahre ein Trekking-Rad mit dem selben simplen Gel-Sattel wie vor der OP.
> 
> Beim folg. Statement lasse ich mich, wenn es gute Argumente dagegen gibt, gern korrigieren, aber ich sehe nach einer RPE keinen guten Grund für die Spezialsättel mit der berühmten "Einkerbung". Die sind nach meinem Verständnis gut und richtig, um den Druck auf die Prostata zu mindern und sind wohl für die meisten, die dieses Organ noch haben, empfehlenswert, aber *nach* RPE, wenn das zu schonende Organ nicht mehr da ist...?
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Fahren!


hallo zusammen,

vielleicht war ich am mittwoch ein wenig aus der spur,
deswegen zitiere ich einmal "rastaman".
mit seinem posting ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt!?

ich selbst fahre wenig rad.
mein 30 jahre altes fahrrad ging nun auf dem sperrmüll.
ich habe mir gestern ein neues, 5 gang, ohne motor (lieber horst) vom discounter gekauft.
135 euro sind dafür ausreichend.
ob ich es jemals benutzen werde . . . . 
das steht in den sternen.
eine RPE reicht mir!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

In der Reha wurde uns u.a. der SQlab 600 active empfohlen. Geeignet für die, die den Heilungsprozess nicht abwarten können und sofort wieder mit dem Training anfangen wollen. Der kostet leider € 130,- und ich wollte mit so einem Teil nicht auf der Straße ausgelacht werden. 
Dann probierte ich den 604 Gel aus. Warum? SQlab macht Versuche, wie hoch der Druck auf den Damm bei den verschiedenen Modellen ist. Beim 604 ist der Druck mit Abstand am geringsten von der ganzen Palette. Ich habe mir zwei in verschiedener Breite gekauft. Die richtige Breite misst man, indem man sich auf ein Stück Wellpappe setzt und den Abstand der Löcher, die die Sitzhöcker machen misst. Der Preis von € 70,- geht auch i.O. Ich muss sagen, dieses Sitzen auf den Sitzhöckern, ohne Druck auf den Damm hat was. Gute Infos dazu gibts auf der HP von SQlab.
Schade, dass die Zeit des Carbon-Rennsattels und anderer, ähnlicher Typen, bei mir für alle Zeiten vorbei ist. Ach ja, auch mein handvermessener, maßgeschneiderter Renner wird jetzt von meinem Therapeuten gefahren. Er wird noch lange Zeit Spaß damit haben und ich weiß, der Renner ist in guten Händen. Ich fahre jetzt einen Waverahmen, auch Tiefeinsteiger genannt. Wenn ich unterwegs bin, versuche ich keinem Bekannten zu begegnen: *schäm*.
R.

----------


## W. Werner

> Brooks ist was für den moralisch gefestigten Randonneur


Ich kann nicht so recht nachvollziehen, was die Moral mit dem Sattel zu tun hat. Es gibt sicher schlechte Sättel, aber vor allem unpassende Hintern!

----------


## Moormann

Fahrt Liegerad; dann gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme! Das ist sogar sofort nach einer OP möglich.Da sitzt man nämlich wie auf einem ganz normalen Sessel!

----------


## Hartmut S

das ist natürlich noch geiler.
ein fortbewegungsmittel für prostatakranke, zum aldi zu fahren?
da könnte ich ja gleich einen rollstuhl nehmen. :L&auml;cheln: 

gut, dass ich kein radfaher bin.



gruss
hartmut

----------


## DerJupi

Hallo, ich hab das Forum etwas vernachlässigt - Entschuldigung. Ich habe auch vom Prof. die Erlaubnis aufs normale Rad "umzusteigen". Aber am 1.8. bin ich wegen dem grauen Star am rechten Auge operiert worden - das linke folgt jetzt bald. Körperliche Anstrengungen sind mir seither verboten und das wird auch nach der zweiten OP noch ca. 4-6 Wochen andauern. Aber dann... ;-)
Ansonsten gehts mir super.

----------


## UMWRLP

Hallo Franz, meine Prostata wurde am 01.06.2018 auch komplett entfernt. Die AHB in Bad Wildungen hat mir sehr viel geholfen. Jetzt sind fast 4 Monate nach der OP vorbei und ich stelle mir die gleiche Frage wie du: Soll ich mit Fahrrad fahren wieder anfangen? In der AHB wurde klar ausgesagt, dass wir 6 Monate warten sollen!
Ich gehe ins Fitnessstudio und auch sehr gerne schwimmen. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass bei "mir drinnen" alles gut verheilt ist. Rein analytisch gesehen spricht eigentlich also gar nichts dagegen - nur mein Bauchgefühl ist nicht durchweg positiv bei diesem Gedanken. Vielleicht sollten wir den Mut aufbringen es einfach mal mit 15 Minuten beginnen zu lassen, denn klar ist auch, wo keine Prostata mehr ist, kann auch keine mehr weh tun. Und ich will unbedingt alles mögliche für meine Gesundheit tun, da ich ja noch mind. 30 Jahre (bin kurz vor der 60) Leben will.

Gruß Uwe

----------


## Horst1949

Einfach austesten. Ich habe mich über den pauschalen Rat nach der OP (vor 10 Jahren) hinweggesetzt und habe es nach 6 Wochen einfach mal ausprobiert, eine Sitzprobe im Stand, dann vorsichtig ein paar Hundert Meter und dann -als ich keine negative Rückmeldung vom Körper bekam- eine vorsichtige Tour über 20 Km (Schlaglöcher möglichst vermeidend), danach nahm ich mein normales Pensum wieder auf. Inzwischen radele ich 3000 Km im Jahr - mit immer noch steigender Tendenz (Info für den lieben Hartmut :Blinzeln: 
Alles Gute

----------


## Hartmut S

> Einfach austesten


und dann, wenn es schief geht?

Mein liiieber Horst,

der Uwe hat eine ganz andere Konstellation. 
Keinen Glasson 3+3
Die RPE war wohl bei Uwe ein bissel umfangreicher.
Das solltest du dabei schreiben.

Mir wurden auch 6 Monate Ruhe empfohlen.
Ich habe mich erst nach 5 Monaten ins Auto gesetzt, und 3 Tage später meine sportlichen Übungen auf dem Boot fortgesetzt.

Was kann passieren, wenn sich einer nicht an die ärztlichen Anweisungen hält?

Erst einmal fliegt der Versicherungsschutz weg.
Es könnten sich Ödeme bilden.
Wenn es blöd kommt sogar eine Lymphozele.
Die Gefahr der noch nicht verheilten Naht des Harnleiters, sollte auch nicht unterschätzt werden.

Ich, als Leidtragender, der nicht die Kenntnis eines Arztes hat, rate zur Vorsicht.

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte

----------


## W. Werner

Eyh - ich hatte 'ne deftige Lymphozele (400 ml = 2 Kölsch) direkt nach RPE! Bin zwar auch erst 4 Wochen danach wieder auf's Rad gestiegen, aber das ging viel besser als gehen/wandern! Eine "ärztliche Empfehlung" führt bei Nichtbeachtung nicht automatisch zum Verlust des Versicherungsschutzes, allenfalls ist dann der Arzt vor Regressansprüchen (halbwegs) sicher!

----------

